# Founders Day Festival Seattle!



## JonnyNothings (Jul 28, 2010)

The Belltown Community wants YOU! to come join us on August 14th and 15th for The Founders Day Festival. Lots of musical guest to get your nitty gritty grove on. We ask but it is not required to wear a costume! Some inspirations that would fit right in with this festival would be but not limited to. Turn Of The Century, Adventurers, Loggers, Robber Barons, Minors, Victoriana, Circus Sideshow, Steampunk. Bring your family, friends and your smiles to this lovely adventure we will be taking you on in the heart of Belltown. Click the photo below for a larger image of the poster and more details on the festival and what it has to offer. See you there!

BANDS TEXT LINKS

Shenandoah Davis, http://shenandoahdavis.com/ | Feral Children, Feral Children on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads | Love Markets (the) The Love Markets - Home | Ramona The Band, Ramona The Band on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads | Redwood Plan, The Redwood Plan - We are a party and you are invited! | Ryan Purcell and the Last Round, http://web.mac.com/ryanpurcell/Site/rwp.html | Smoke Shack Orkiestra, | Snowman Plan, snowman plan on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads | Strong Killing, Strong Killings on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads | Vince Mira, http://www.vincemira.com/ | Witness (the)

With Special performances by

Sage, Home Page | Toy Box Trio, Toy-Box Trio | Home



Saturday August 14th
Band...............set time
Toy Box Trio........12:50-1:35
Greatest Hits........2:00-2:45
Strong Killings........3:10-3:55
Tom Prince........4:20-5:05
The Witness........5:30-6:15
The Love Markets........6:40-7:25
Feral Children........7:50-8:35
Redwood Plan........9:00-9:45
DJ street event (DJ TBA)........10:00-Midnight


Sunday August 15th
Smokeshack Okiestra........11:40-12:25
Snowman Plan........12:50-1:35
Ryan Purcell........2:00-2:45
Shenandoah Davis........3:10-3:55
Dog Shredder........4:20-5:05
The Cops........5:30-6:15
Kinski........6:40-7:25
Ramona The Band........7:50-8:35
Vince Mira........9:00-9:45
View attachment 9108


----------

